# Line Breaks in <br /> umwandeln (Struts)



## Shihan (8. Jan 2008)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Struts 1.2 Anwendung und steh etwas auf dem Schlauch bezüglich der Darstellung von Zeilenumbrüchen.

Vom PHP her kenne ich eine nl2br()-Funktion, welche mir die Daten z.B. aus einer Datenbank, welche "normale" Zeilenumbrüche enthalten (\n) dann formatiert auf einer Seite ausgeben kann (nicht in einer Textarea, von der ja solche Daten meistens stammen).

Nun bräuchte ich sowas auch für Struts... oder eben nicht, vielleicht gibt es da ja einen ganz anderen Ansatz, aber den kenne ich nicht. Ich habe auch Daten in einer DB-Tabelle, welche aus einer html:textarea kommen, welche Zeilenumbrüche enthalten. Nun möchte ich diesen Text-Block auf einer Seite darstellen, und nicht in einem Form, also nicht wieder in einem textarea (sonst wärs ja easy, da man nichts wandeln müsste). Und die Darstellung sollte also staht dieser Zeilenumbrüche die 
s enthalten, damit es auch schön formatiert angezeigt wird.

Jemand ne Idee was man hier machen kann? Und ja ich habe die Suche benutzt und Google, aber ich kann praktisch nichts finden, ausser jemand der nen eigenes Tag für sowas geschrieben hat, das finde ich aber etwas merkwürdig.. da kommt es mir eher vor, dass ich einfach einen falschen Ansatz habe.

Danke und Gruss, Shi


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jan 2008)

string = string.replaceAll("\n","
");


----------



## Shihan (8. Jan 2008)

1) danke!

2) hmmm, ok, also ich gehe das mal durch.

In meiner Action, in welcher ich die Daten für die JSP vorbereite:

- herausholen der Daten aus der Datenbank (ist z.B. eine Liste mit Elementen).
- Die Liste durchgehen und für jedes Element z.B. das Attribut "Beschreibung" durch das string.ReplaceAll.... laufen lassen damit die Umbrüche "ausgewechselt" werden
- Liste in Form speichern-> dann in einen Scope und dann auf der JSP ausgeben lassen.

Ist das so in Ordnung? (kann erst wieder am Abend testen).


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jan 2008)

das scheint mir ein Weg zum Ziel zu sein, vielleicht nicht unbedingt der beste


----------



## Shihan (8. Jan 2008)

was würde ich denn besser machen?


----------



## SlaterB (8. Jan 2008)

hmm, mist, wollte noch reinschreiben, dass ich keinen besseren weiß,
nun muss ich nochmal antworten,

aber deine Frage richtet sich sicherlich eh an die Allgemeinheit


----------



## Shihan (8. Jan 2008)

nein nein, die richtet sich ganz allein an DICH ;-)


----------



## ms (8. Jan 2008)

Ein eigener Tag wäre noch eine Möglichkeit.
Dann brauchst du dir damit nicht den Code in der Action versauen weil es (meiner Meinung nach) Aufgabe der View ist, dies umzusetzen. 

ms


----------

